# Anyone with 595 - small ? Pictures, please ?



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hei,

I'm trying to figure out, how does the 595 size small look's in real nature. Perhaps I'm going from traditional to sloping frame first time during my 20yrs cycling "career". So if you have side- and perhaps rear view picture of your small 595,, that would make my choice easier. Please provide also seat tube height, from b-b center to seat rails.

I'm afraid that the required ~675mm seat tube looks ridiciously long in small frame. However, I can't go med because of top tube lenght.

thanks,
petteri


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a couple of 595 ultras, old pics but they may help i believe my bb to top of seat height is 715 mm but ive had a few and im not looking at my measurment chart now


----------

